# Dahner Felsenweg



## odw-biker (6. Juni 2012)

Habe eine Frage an die Locals des Dahner Felsenlandes:
Ist der Dahner Felsenweg mit nem normalen Allmountain fahrbar und welche Richtung (UZS oder GUZS) würdet ihr empfehlen ?
Grüsse
odw-biker


----------



## adi2307 (6. Juni 2012)

also ich war im märz dort mit einem Allmountain bike hat wunderbar funktioniert...wir sind im uzs gefahren war genial nur zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2012)

Ist in beiden Richtungen befahrbar, ich persönlich finde links rum besser ist aber Geschmackssache, bleib immer schön freundlich zu den Wanderern oder noch besser fahr während der Woche dann ist so gut wie nix los.


----------



## Dijo (8. Juni 2012)

kann es sein, dass der F Weg in Rodalben gemeint ist?  Dahn hat einen Felsenpfad, der ist aber eher was für Wanderer und zum Teil nicht fahrbar ( Treppen...)


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juni 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus das er den gemeint hat wegen dem Uhrzeigersinn...


----------



## Sarrois (11. Juni 2012)

odw-biker schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage an die Locals des Dahner Felsenlandes:
> Ist der Dahner Felsenweg mit nem normalen Allmountain fahrbar und welche Richtung (UZS oder GUZS) würdet ihr empfehlen ?
> Grüsse
> odw-biker


 
*Dahner Felsenweg *nicht durchgängig fahrbar!

*Rodalben Felsenweg *durchgängig fahrbar, egal in welcher Richtung,
wenn man GUZS fährt sind bei Einstieg im Langental die letzten KM zwischen Hettersbachfelsen und Bruderfelsen nicht so toll zu fahren,
da gabs ne Menge Windbruch(Stand Ende April 2012)

Und vor der Fahrt mal kurz schauen, ob es an dem Tag ne Wanderveranstaltung gibt und möglichst nicht mit ner 20er Gruppe zusammen fahren


----------



## odw-biker (11. Juni 2012)

Hi @ all,
merci für Eure Infos. Ich meinte den Dahner Felsenweg.
Den F-Trail in R. kenne ich bereits seit längerem.
Grüsse
odw-biker


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. März 2013)

Hallo,
meine Freundin und ich machen im Sommer eine Woche Dahn.

Habt ihr ein paar Tips, gute Links, unbedingt sehen und besuchen.

Super zum Essen gehen ....

Helft mir bitte


----------



## motogilera (22. März 2013)

Geh mal auf trailrock.de


----------

